# Bee Suits



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Any one use the "Apollo" suit. I need to buy something, any recommendation?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

buy a golden bee suit you wont regret it.:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

googled it......cant find them. A golden bee supply came up but they had none


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

I need to order one of MM bee suits, I heard there pretty good.


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:I have a full size suit with clear view veil from Dadant and I like it, I also have an inspectors jacket from Brushy Mtn which I also like with the clear view veil. I have heard of a lot of people getting stung on the neck with the Apollo type veil, and I like the hat better. The Apollo type would probably be better when doing a cut out. The people at Golden Bee that made good Bee Suits were an old couple in Miss or Ala and I think they went out of Business.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

No_Bivy said:


> Any one use the "Apollo" suit. I need to buy something, any recommendation?


A macho treeman don't need no bee suit. Tuck in your shirt, tuck your pants under your socks, maybe some duct tape around wrists over the sleeves if you are a sissy, a cowboy hat, a cigar between your teeth and you're set.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

odfrank said:


> A macho treeman don't need no bee suit. Tuck in your shirt, tuck your pants under your socks, maybe some duct tape around wrists over the sleeves if you are a sissy, a cowboy hat, a cigar between your teeth and you're set.


you know your right......why don't you come over and help unless your SKEERED!


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

for real.....I know there other opinions out there


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Lee Womack said:


> The people at Golden Bee that made good Bee Suits were an old couple in Miss or Ala and I think they went out of Business.


They are still in business in louisiana the couple got wiped out by katrina. There daughter has taken over and is now producing the suits again. I just got a suit from her last spring $239 shipping included the phone number to reach them is 504-456-8805


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

any pics of these.....they seem high dolla!:scratch:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

No_Bivy said:


> Any one use the "Apollo" suit. I need to buy something, any recommendation?


I don't know anything about the Apollo suit but have read a number of posts giving high praise for Magnet Man's Ultra Breeze suits.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

No_Bivy said:


> any pics of these.....they seem high dolla!:scratch:


I dont have a pic. Give them a call I think they have litature on it. If you are wanting a good suit that wont cook you in the summer and is almost sting proof it is going to cost you. Wether it be a golden or a ultra breeze. The Golden is a a full suit with veil and gloves I can work the bees without smoke on any given day and not worry about being stung. If you are running one or 2 hives and not doing cutouts it probably wouldnt be worth the money. But if you are suited up on 100 deg day for most the day it will make you glad you payed the extra cash.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Here's a link to the ultra breeze suit.
http://www.honeymoonapiaries.com/
I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Whats the next best option....for a little less cash.......:lookout:


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*Bee Suit*



No_Bivy said:


> Whats the next best option....for a little less cash.......:lookout:


If you don't want to get stung that often you're going to have to put out about $150 for a decent suit. The other alternative is get used to pain


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

150 is still better then 220.....honey bees aint Hornets. I guess I can get used to moveing really S-L-O-W.......pain you say:scratch:


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey NoBivy;
I agree about the prices being high and I shopped around and I bought a Dadant and haven't been stung yet, I also had a Dadant in the 80's. I think I paid about $150.00 for my last one and that was with gloves.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking at the ultra breeze it is built of the same or similar material as the Golden. and are about the same price. I would still recommend you lay out the extra money for a good suit if you are going to be working in it for several hours on a hot day. I have 3 dadant suits. Sting were minimal in them but far more than the golden. I wouldnt dare work bees without smoke during a dearth in july with a Dadant. The real killer is the heat they dont breath. Believe it or not heat related illness is the number one injury for bee keepers. The golden and ultra breeze are built to where when you hold them up you can read your latest copy of bee culture thru it with no problems. When you sweat and there is a breeze it it almost like an air conditioner. It boils down to economics you wont buy a ferrari for the price of a rambler. nor will you buy a good bee suit that breaths for the price of a pair of coveralls which is what most of the big bee supply companies sell


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

If you want to save some cash you could opt for a pollinator jacket. I use this with a pair of scrubs over jeans and seldom get stung. The jacket alone will work well most of the time. For intense work add the scrubs, tape them shut on the bottom or wear leggins, add a pair of gauntlet gloves and you are good to go.
Sheri


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I made my own a few years ago with a double layer of cotton. Only stung through it once. Ripped it last time up the back and all down the sleeve through both layers and after fiddling with it threw it out. Am getting a jacket from Magnet-Man also, due to input, as my Christmas, anniversary, birthday present for the next year.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

riverrat said:


> Looking at the ultra breeze it is built of the same or similar material as the Golden. and are about the same price. I would still recommend you lay out the extra money for a good suit if you are going to be working in it for several hours on a hot day. I have 3 dadant suits. Sting were minimal in them but far more than the golden. I wouldnt dare work bees without smoke during a dearth in july with a Dadant. The real killer is the heat they dont breath. Believe it or not heat related illness is the number one injury for bee keepers. The golden and ultra breeze are built to where when you hold them up you can read your latest copy of bee culture thru it with no problems. When you sweat and there is a breeze it it almost like an air conditioner. It boils down to economics you wont buy a ferrari for the price of a rambler. nor will you buy a good bee suit that breaths for the price of a pair of coveralls which is what most of the big bee supply companies sell


no offense...but I "sweat like a ***** in church" everyday in the summer doing treework....I think I save the dollars. Besides it's my first hive ya know....

as far as the hood style, is domed or helmet style better?


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

*ultra bees*

buy one you will be glad you did


----------

